# The supplements you actually need to build muscle..



## Winspear (Jul 23, 2012)

Lost my shit at this


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 23, 2012)

Love the Hodge twins. All about dat dere Cell Tech.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 24, 2012)

"The Hodge Twins are YouTube beasts, legends, and have more free fitness videos than any other fitness channel. Although the science behind their videos and strategies is sometimes questioned (mostly be trolls), they offer excellent advice based on their experiences and successes. They are pretty intelligent, very nice, and often helpful of other new fitness channels trying to get their start. Good guys, good videos, and enormous success. If you aren't watching the Hodge Twins fitness videos, you are truly missing out!"

I'm not sure if I should laugh at this. Mostly, I find them more annoying to listen to than Scooby's voice....


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 24, 2012)

They are absolutely right IMO.
Protein powder for convienence is about it outside of the "juice".
For the naturaly skinny "ectomorphic lol", maltidextrin (carb) powders for calorie overloading can work great as well in combination with diet/protein.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link I did not know those guys!

Good advice, every time I am at the shop they try to sell me more and more stuff.
I like the protein powder and creatin, simple and obviously works!


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 24, 2012)

These guys are hilarious. And kind of make me want to start working out again.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## soliloquy (Jul 24, 2012)

i think this is the first video i've seen of theirs that they are 100% sober. 

normally they are so out of it.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 26, 2012)

A bit off topic but related....

I just read pages on Bodybuild.com about about how much Whey your body can absorb. It was pretty entertaining yet left me confused.
For me at 158lb 60g a day works over two separate feedings, mid morning and after my workout or run.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 26, 2012)

Bevo said:


> A bit off topic but related....
> 
> I just read pages on Bodybuild.com about about how much Whey your body can absorb. It was pretty entertaining yet left me confused.
> For me at 158lb 60g a day works over two separate feedings, mid morning and after my workout or run.


How much protein your body can absorb in one sitting is pure broscience. All of my meals are 70g+ of protein, but they say 40g is the most.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 26, 2012)

Infamous Impact said:


> How much protein your body can absorb in one sitting is pure broscience. All of my meals are 70g+ of protein, but they say 40g is the most.



Broscience? 

You're getting repped for that shit.


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 10, 2012)

ALL KINDSA MUSCLE!!!

lolz


----------



## Bevo (Aug 10, 2012)

I tried 70 in a protein drink, won't do that again.....ever!


----------



## octatonic (Aug 11, 2012)

Bevo said:


> A bit off topic but related....
> 
> I just read pages on Bodybuild.com about about how much Whey your body can absorb. It was pretty entertaining yet left me confused.
> For me at 158lb 60g a day works over two separate feedings, mid morning and after my workout or run.



I got for 1.5g of protein for every lb of lean body mass.
If you are 158lb with 10% body fat then I'd shoot for around 213g of protein a day if you train with weights and are trying to build muscle.

If not then I'd probably go for around 140g (1g per lb of LBM).

This is just a guide- everyone is different.
You might need more or less depending on various factors.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 15, 2012)

Davidryan said:


> Well Protein is essential for all of us due to the fact that it helps to develop muscles, maintains body's cells and also grows them. So it has a great significance in our lives. Some people take supplements for fulfillment of protein in their body; some take natural foods such as egg, red meat, fish and other foods which contain protein. I usually take natural foods which are the best source of it without any side effects.


Your posts are almost as vague as Angelophiles!


----------

